# 1911 Overrated?



## cryhavoc

Is it just me but it seems like every gun mag I see has nothing but 1911's, I know thats an exageration, just seems that way. Lets face it after almost 100 years what else can you say about a pistol? I think based on the amount of ink it gets it is overrated. Seems like most, not all, have to be tweaked to work right, my 92 has had no failures in over 1K rounds.


----------



## Shipwreck

Ah, I was wondering when this thread would appear - I saw the exact same thread on another forum last week...

I can sympathize with you if you are not interested in 1911s. It's a cult, almost - I wasn't interested in them when I first got into guns in the early 1990s. It was Glock all the way, and then Berettas.

But, after I had a few guns, I discovered that most serious shooters were into 1911s. All those pics of em in the magazines finally got my attention, and I started to look at em. I finally got a Mil Spec in 1996 or early 97 after my inlaws alet me shoot a Colt they had. I was hooked. The trigger and accuracy was amazing 

Since then, I have had a few float thru my hands. And, occassionally, there will be some headaches along the way. But, they are not as trouble prone as you may be lead to believe. I have had a Beretta Vertec that was a pain in the butt last February. I ended up selling it. I had a jammamatic Glock 17 as my very 1st gun in 1994. All brands can have a problem.

That being said, if you ever get into 1911s, U will like all those articles. I read all of them in Dec before my last purchase


----------



## HighVelocity

While I enjoy my 92FS and CX4 very much, I carry a 1911. It's flat so it conceals well, the single action forst shot is very fast and it points naturally.


----------



## michael t

If the 1911 was built to orginal military specs with the proper materials Their wouldn't be all these so called problems. But Americans can't leave something alone and want to mess. Tighting up weapon to point you need tools to tear down. FLG, MIM parts Try to make a target pistol all this reduces the depenably of the weapon. 
I carried a 1911A1 for 13 years in military. Drew a different weapon sometimes every day other times I carried same daily. Point is I never saw a 1911 jam or break, I have a 1941 Colt USGI gave it a new barrell in about 92 as old one worn out. Last mo I replaced the plunger spring Safety was getting a little to easy to move. I got gun in 89 or 90 I have no idea how many rounds have been fired thru it but in my hand sure is dependable even carry at times. My other 45 is a Colt Combat Commander I bought in 1972 after my 2nd tour in Nam. Its had feed ramp polish in late 70's as we were toldrpistols wouldn't feed super vel and other HP with out. Nothing else been done. Both of these pistols have all steel parts and factory clearence. They aren't tricked out and work as suppose to. Buy a good Colt and shoot it and leave it alone .


----------



## weed

As to the Gun Mags, and "...seeing nothing but 1911s."

I was reading something a while ago, about the Gun Mag publishers being very aware, that when their magazine cover features and pictures a "1911"- that issue's sales are significantly higher than their other issues that depict, anything else. They know where the money's at. It's kind'a like a viscious circle feeding on itself and just keeps on getting bigger.

"Course there is a good reason for it all- folks DO like their "1911s".
I agree they're good- but think they might be a "little" over-rated.

-- Weed


----------



## michael t

over rated A 1911A1 never. My COLTS GLIDE across WATER They know who BOSS :-D


----------



## Shipwreck

1911s are da bomb 

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest

Shooting 1911s is a beautiful experience all its own. It feels like driving a BMW as compared to driving a Jeep Wrangler. That being said, I do a lot of off-roading, so I drive a Wrangler. Likewise, I approach shooting in a very utilitarian way, and as such, I don’t shoot 1911s often. I just want a gun that goes bang every time without bells, whistles, or hassles.


----------



## maverick9614

I love the 1911 for many reasons.

1. The history. Few firearms come close to the length of service this pistol has served, and is serving with LEO and the military. Plus, it's just a classic. It feels like a tried and true friend that has been faithful to those who carried it for almost 100 years. It's as American as a pair of Levi's,, you just feel good when you have it on.
2. The aesthetics. I love the look of an '11 and how naturally it points.
3. The flexibility. the only aftermarket competition for the 1911 is probably Glock. The amount of trick parts and mods out there are endless.

That isn't to say the piece isn't without flaws. The amount of makers out there reduces the quality as they try to drive down prices. Producers like Rock Island Arms or Charels Daily use sub-quality manufacturing and bring out problems. But, when looking at the original piece, you have a reliable, naturally accurate piece that can stop with 1 round. 

For that, I say no, the 1911 is far from overrated, simply not always produced to quality standards.


AND, not to start a fight, I personally think there are other guns much more highly overated, in particular, the 92.

Underpowered, too large, and wears much more quickly, but this is just my opinion. The only reason I bring this up is that every damn movie or video game I see, someone is outfitted with this or a glock.


----------



## Splitter

I have two.... have traded my Sigs for them.....and I'm not going to look back.


----------



## poncaguy

I never could shoot a 1911 while a MP in the Army.......don't like them at all. I can shoot my Ruger P95, P90 and P345 much. much, better. Also my Glock 22 40 S&W. Seems like that is all you see in the mags are 1911's.


----------



## Delta Force

*1911 overated*

I think the 1911 is the best handgun ever made.So no I don't think it is overated.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. Count me in as a true fan of the 1911-pattern pistol. Most of mine are in .45, but I do have one in .38 Super and another in 9mm.

As has been said, the design is pretty well proven. Its execution by some companies in the cut-throat competition for market share can lead to problems which are sometimes little and sometimes not so small.

Overall, I've had excellent luck with 1911's and have not been without at least one or two during the last 36 years or so and don't plan to be in the future.









_Though the 9mm Hi Power is my favorite all-around pistol, if I had to choose between it and a .45 1911 type handgun if I could only have one, I'd go with the latter in .45 ACP. The reason is simple. Being allowed to have but one handgun probably implies "gun control" and perhaps limited ammunition. I've had great luck with home-cast bullets in .45 ACP, but not so stellar with the 9mm unless using a Barsto bbl with it's 1:16" twist rather than the factory's 1:10" on the Hi Power._

To me the design of the 1911 is a reliable and not an overrated one. Not keeping parts to spec and/or the use of substandard materials can cause problems and is what I see as the culprit in "1911 unreliability."









_This STI Trojan .45 has never malfunction in several thousand rounds except for one time; that was when I shot some light target loads. My gun is sprung for standard power or slightly heavier loads._









_I am not a gunsmith in any form or fashion, but I "built" this Caspian and fitted all parts. I'd starve to death as a gunsmith as I have 80 to 90 hours in this one, but I used what I thought were good parts and held everything to spec, fitted closely and went slowly, using zero power tools. (I'd just mess up faster with the dremel. Oh, I did polish the inside of the dust cover with the dremel, but that's it.) The gun has never failed to fire, eject, or function in any form or fashion for something over 3000 shots. It rides in a bag back and forth to the range, but was used to cleanly and legally kill a deer, which was eatten._









_Though it never malfunctioned before, this plain old Mil-Spec received upgraded internals from Teddy Jacobson and now has a clean crisp trigger pull right at 4 1/4-lbs. It has never, ever jammed or malfunctioned._









_This was my second build using Caspian's slide and frame and Kart's EZ-Fit bbl. It works perfectly, has been shot about 1800 times; zero malfunctions._

The point I'm trying to make is that if I can "make" not one but two 1911's that work fine and group better than I can shoot, the design is reliable. I think the manufacturers simply crank 'em out as fast as they can, hope that the majority work, and fix those that don't.

At the lower end of the scale, the Mil-Spec worked fine. Many will but some probably don't, but I bet they can be fixed easily enough. In the mid-upper range, the STI has never missed a lick, nor has my 9mm Trojan long slide. Those that I cobbled myself work fine and I'd trust any of these in a fight.

To me the 1911-pattern pistol remains an uncluttered and relatively simple design that continues to sell because they truly can be both accurate and reliable and with about the quickest existing trigger reset for the "go faster" fellows.

Best.


----------



## BEER

the 1911 is neither outdated, nor is it the supergun that some think it is.

the 1911 puts lead down range like any other of a million brands, makes, and models on the market. it is neither above nor below the law when it comes to reliability, function, or performance. it is in fact, contrary to the belief of some folks, just a gun. an inanimate tool meant to do a job that it may or may not perform as intended regardless of how much "mystyque" it's gathered over the years, and that's really all there is to the great 1911 mystery. it may work for you, it may not, you'll hyave to experiment with it like any other firearm, but you can't just buy one and expect it to be the end all be all to your every shooting problem like some would have you believe.


----------



## Ala Dan

I can't see where the 1911 is over rated. As a matter of fact, it
should still be the "service pistol" of the United States Armed
Forces. And for civilians, its hard too beat the semi-custom
and custom offerings from the major players in custom guns.


----------



## jem375

The problem is and always has been that there are a couple of dozen 1911 manufacturers and some do not have the same quality control as others. If Colt, Springfield, or Kimber, other words a single company had sole manufacturing rights, there would be no doubt hardly any problems..


----------



## Mystro

If it ain't broke... Don't fix it.
Everybody wants new, new, new!
I'll go to battle with my steel 1911s everytime. :wink:


----------



## scooter

*prejudiced I guess*

But just ask any GI who has carried one into battle if a Mil-spec issue 1911 is unreliable or over-rated.But if your not a 1911 fan you WONT like the answer you get


----------



## screwman

I like 'em


Mike


----------



## 1999cobra

Shipwreck said:


> It was Glock all the way, and then Berettas.
> That being said, if you ever get into 1911s, U will like all those articles. I read all of them in Dec before my last purchase


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Tell me what the Hell happened to Glock boy have they slipped off the face of the GUN planet fast and in a big way !!! Any thoughts on this...???


----------



## Shipwreck

1999cobra said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Glock all the way, and then Berettas.
> That being said, if you ever get into 1911s, U will like all those articles. I read all of them in Dec before my last purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Tell me what the Hell happened to Glock boy have they slipped off the face of the GUN planet fast and in a big way !!! Any thoughts on this...???
Click to expand...

I don't understand what you are getting at?


----------



## 1999cobra

*Huh???*

What is it you can't understand -?

I'm making a statement that Glocks are not popular anymore - ??? :?


----------



## Shipwreck

*Re: Huh???*



1999cobra said:


> What is it you can't understand -?
> 
> I'm making a statement that Glocks are not popular anymore - ??? :?


1 sentence didn't quite make sense.

U said: Tell me what the Hell happened to Glock boy

I thought you were calling some poster "Glockboy." That's what I didn't understand - who you were referring to. You quoted me, so I didn't know what you meant.

I understand now.


----------



## 1999cobra

Gramatical error on my part - should have been some coma's placed appropriatly I guess- oh well...


----------



## .45 cal Sushi

I have four. 2-5", 1-4", 1-3", 2 Glocks, 1 Walther and 2 S&W wheel guns.
I love the 1911. I have owed my life to it on several occasions. :smt033


----------



## tex45acp

I was a SIG lover till my first Springfield 1911.......then the SIG's found new homes. I made sure they were good owners but then turned my attention to the 1911's and even customizes several, really getting into fitting beavertail grip safeties, barrel bushings and even sights. I dehorned a couple, one for me and one for a friend. even made a set of grip panels for one from my favorite Bar-B-Que wood, mesquite. They went with the Colt. I must admit that since then there has been no other gun that has intrieged me and interested me that the 1911........that is until I got my new Springfield XD-45. The votes still out on this gun....but I really like it so far.


----------



## 2400

cryhavoc said:


> Is it just me but it seems like every gun mag I see has nothing but 1911's, I know thats an exageration, just seems that way. I think based on the amount of ink it gets it is overrated. Seems like most, not all, have to be tweaked to work right, my 92 has had no failures in over 1K rounds.


Did you shoot the 1K without cleaning it? I got curious and found my carry gun (a 1911) will go over 1500 rounds with no cleaning or any problems. I've tried this 3 times.

Overrated, I don't think so.


----------



## steelheart

If anything, the 1911 is underrated! 

I'll stake my life on my Springfield TRP Operator any day of the week. That's the highest praise anyone can give a gun, IMO.


----------



## waterburybob

Nope - not overrated.

JMB got it right 100 years ago !

Most problems with 1911's are caused by home "gunsmiths". Today's mid to top-end 1911's are excellent guns.


----------



## Baldy

Anybody that is disatisfied with their gun, please send it to me and I will take good care of it for you. I promise to shoot it once a month just to keep it in shape. You don't have to thank me just send a box of shells every now and then.


----------



## Grayfox

Just consider me an echo of what's already been said. I like the 1911 too.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nathan Plemons

When I was little I had a toy 1911. For a toy it was awesome because it actually had bullets that would fire seperately from the casing, which would eject and feed just like a real gun, except that you did have to manually rack the slide.

Even as a kid something about that gun "just felt right." My first gun was a Taurus PT92. It has some very nice features and from a teardown / maintanence standpoint it is easier to deal with than a 1911. I used to argue that the 18 round capacity of the 9mm was better than the 8 or 9 round capacity of the 1911. 

Then I fired a 1911 the .45 ACP knocks down steel plates that the 9mm just bounces off of. The recoil is no worse than the PT92, etc. Aboslutely everything was right about that gun. I own one now and am looking to build a completely custom one from scratch.

Over rated? Maybe, but I dare you to find any other one handgun design that has survived for as long as the 1911 has. In 100 years the gun is sitll being made with no significant alterations to the basic design, and a 1911 will easily shoot as accuartely or reliably as any of the new plastic fantastics out there. Over rated? If they were over rated, they wouldn't be as widely used and sought after as they are. The public is easily sold on a fad, but after 100 years, I think it's safe to say that it's not a fad, it really is a top notch design.


----------



## tony pasley

cryhavoc said:


> Is it just me but it seems like every gun mag I see has nothing but 1911's, I know thats an exageration, just seems that way. Lets face it after almost 100 years what else can you say about a pistol? I think based on the amount of ink it gets it is overrated. Seems like most, not all, have to be tweaked to work right, my 92 has had no failures in over 1K rounds.


let us look at the over rated part, very auto-loader the comes out tries to compare itself to the 1911, the 1911 has been in service since 1911 to today in military and civilian use, the cal. designed for it ever cal. tries to compare itself to it. Over rated no the 1911 is the gold standard of the auto-loader world.


----------



## Baldy

Ah Tony & Nathan that is muic to my ears when I here them going off. Like my old Harley if I have to explain it to you, you wouldn't understand. Wave the Flag, apple pie and Mom. It's the American way.


----------



## Rustycompass

~ simply no it is not. One of the best firearms ever designed... IMHO.


----------



## Richard

cryhavoc, lets see how much ink you get when you are 95 years old. The fact that the 1911 has been around that long tells you they are special. Regards, Richard


----------

